
Tensorflow 2.0 - tosh
https://medium.com/tensorflow/whats-coming-in-tensorflow-2-0-d3663832e9b8
======
lawrenceyan
Excited for the update! Glad that Keras style is being made the de facto
default.

But it's also nice to know that I can always go as low level as I want to when
needed. I think it strikes a nice balance this way.

